# Using apples for bait



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally have no experience with using apples as bait, I have only used corn. I have heard of a few people buying a truck load of second hand apples from an orchard and baiting the deer with them. Never really followed up to see if it was successful so I figured I would ask around here. Have any of you had success with this? Would you recommend it? If so, what time of year would be best for baiting with them?

Are there any places in columbus that sell them?

Thanks in advance for the info! With corn prices through the roof I figured this might be a cheaper baiting alternative.

Monster7


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Apples are just as good as corn BUT, they do rot after a few days on the ground and they draw hornets & bees. I found that if you ask places to pick the fallen ones off the ground they are willing to give them away.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I will be sure to put the piles in spots where I'll be using a climber and wont frequent once the apples rot.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

My parents have several apple trees and we always put them out in the field and ive put cameras on it. i havent noticed much besides maybe a couple little yearlings nibbling away. They do rot rather quickly, and im not sure if the "big boy" will come into them. They realized that there are no apple trees around and its not on their natural diet so i think that they find somthing puzzling and stay away.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I've successfully used apples as bait in areas where no apples can be found nearby. I've also noticed I got more pictures of bucks over apples than does and yearlings. 

If you have a cool place to store them, a dark garage or basement, for example, the apples will last suprisingly long.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Apples work great! Problem is they clean them up so fast. Corn on the other hand fills their bellies (and the whole **** populations belly) and generally lasts longer between rebaiting. Apples get juicy and sticky in your vehicle too during transport. Late season, corn draws them in when the temps drop. It generates heat and they love eating it. But if you have apples near by that need to get cleaned up by all means use them! Cheaper than the rising price of corn!!! Hope this helps.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

If you are going to bait the deer wait until the farmers gets their corn off. Then you start putting out your bait. I used to bait with apples and beets. But now I work at a candy place and I bring home the scrap candy that is made with corn syrup last year we had 7 different bucks eating off the pile......


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely use apples.....dont throw out an entire pile right off the start though....i like to throw out about 30 or so in a stretch of about 15'...see how they take them and then start making piles....if all the apples are gone within two days...they will take the apples well....i threw out a big pile at once one time and they immediately ignored the pile and stayed away from the area....big mistake....it sucked. But definitely use the apples and people even throw out buck jam or a syrup on top of the apples as well. goodluck bro


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use apples when ever I can find them, the first deer I killed with a bow stopped to munch on a few apples I through on the ground


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

They are great for a quick hunt, once you have the time the deer arrive at the apples, get there before that and drag out your doe if your meat hunting now.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention that when I throw out some apples....I walk about every 5-10' depending on the tree's and throw an apple at the tree so it smashes everywhere and it gets the scent out in the air....helps bring the deer in....everytime I do this I have a great success rate! Give it a try!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> I forgot to mention that when I throw out some apples....I walk about every 5-10' depending on the tree's and throw an apple at the tree so it smashes everywhere and it gets the scent out in the air....helps bring the deer in....everytime I do this I have a great success rate! Give it a try!


Thanks for all the advice..I think I will give them a try. Hopefully one of the orchards nearby will cut me a deal if I pick up the ones on the ground.

Scum-You ready to cut me a deal on a newer Silverado? The Chevy won't break down on the way up so don't plan on low balling me either! hahaha


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahah ya buddy! Let me know man its truck month right now til the end of the month so u can get $4,505 in rebates or 0% for 60 months plus a $1,000 rabate. Your choice. You need to get one of the lifted trucks we got! We just got in the Green Camo again! Its BA!!! let me know dude!! Goodluck huntin....lemme know when u want me to come down and wack a buck for you!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> hahah ya buddy! Let me know man its truck month right now til the end of the month so u can get $4,505 in rebates or 0% for 60 months plus a $1,000 rabate. Your choice. You need to get one of the lifted trucks we got! We just got in the Green Camo again! Its BA!!! let me know dude!! Goodluck huntin....lemme know when u want me to come down and wack a buck for you!


I probably wouldn't be getting a new one, but I suppose if I got a decent trade on my new one I might consider it. You take motorcycles in on trade too? I checked the site...didn't see any lifted trucks. PM me some more info. If you can get me a good deal and put me on a monster buck I'll consider shopping at Sharpnack hahahaha


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Pick and save orchard in hinckley (medina county) has deer apples, 25 lbs for $10.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't go into the woods without them!
Probably bagged 6 so far,,,They always "stop to smell the apples!!".
I smash them on trees and then put the pieces up on the branches!
I've had some does wind me, run 30-40 yds away, and still come back to the apple scent!
I drive around the area where i live, looking for apples on the ground.
Just ask to clean up a mess and the owner will surely give you permission, year after year! I do the same with chestnuts,,, dear LOVE 'em.
Hint, say that they are for YOUR animals,,, horses, sheep, goats, rabbits, whatever.
I once told a lady that I was using them for hunting,,, 
she told me to go away! 

PETA "PeopleEatingTastyAnimals!!"


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

I have used this tactic in the later part of the season when food is more limited and the odor carries further. Once up in my tree, I spray the limbs around me and on the ground around the tree. I've killed deer doing this, more than once... It's cheap and it works.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My neighbor feeds all year long. And has trail cam pics you can't believe. He says their like rats and eat any thing. I told him he was wrong. Till I see them eating candy,donuts, fruit veggys you name it. They love apples even after they rot. The rotten ones they can smell from way off. I some times go help him rake and bag them. He puts them in 50 lb sacks and feeds all winter rotted or not they love them.


----------

